# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  ¿Que puedo hacer para guiar a una niña en la magia?

## Aminoliquid

Hola a todos!!

Bueno,esta es la primera vez que abro un hilo para pedir consejo, y la verdad es que no va enfocado directamente a mi.
El caso es que tengo una sobrina de nueve años y está empezando a interesarse por la magia.Ya desde hace algunos años le picaba el gusanillo porque algun fin de semana que otro que pasaba con migo pues le hacia alguna cosilla con las cartas y a ella le encantaba.Hace algunas navidades,le regalé mis antiguas cajas de "magia borras",con la cosilla de que fuera tomando algo de contacto mas directo con la magia,ya que le veia ganas de aprender.Un dia,aprincipios del año pasado,me pidio que la enseñara a hacer algo,pero el caso es el siguiente: hasta el dia de hoy no me ha demostrado que tenga constancia en las aficiones que le gustan,y no quise decirle porque no me fio que lo tome como un juego para hechar el rato,lo abandone,y las cosas que haya descubierto la desilusione y deje de ver la magia con los ojos que la ve ahora...
Bueno,pues cada vez me voy dando cuenta de que soy como un espejo para ella,ya que no solo se interesa por esta afición,si no por otras mas que tengo(casi todas las ha abandonado luego).Al yo decidir de profundizar y estudiar a fondo magia,ella poco a poco ha empezado a retomarlo pero esta vez con mas fuerza.Tanto que para navidades pidió una bajara de cartas y se pasa el dia con ella y pegada a youtube.Pues bien,esta es la parte que menos me agrada,ya que yo cometí el error de extraer información de ahí  y se que no es una via adecuada.
Bueno,vienen mis preguntas:como la veo tan estusiasmada,deveria de intentar de ayudarla ya o dejarla un poco mas haber si se asientan sus ganas y comprobar de que no es una simple recaida?
Y si realmente descubre que quiere aprender de verdad:como podria ayudarla??que libros le vendria bien??que consejos darle??
Os pido vuestro consejo ya que yo ahora mismo no tengo ni experiencia y ni conocimientos para guiar a alguién...si yo tambien necesito ser guiado!! :O10: 


Bueno,espero la ayuda de personas que tenga experiencia en estos casos o alguna idea.
Ante todo,muchísimas gracias!!

P.d:Perdón por la extensión pero esque no queria dejarme muchos detayes(tal vez os haya liado)gracias de nuevo.

----------


## DaarkBro

Hola Aminoliquid (xd).

A mí hace bastante tiempo se me planteó lo mismo (2 veces), abrí hilos en el foro y recibí respuestas que me supieron ayudar. Aquí te dejo los hilos a ver si te ayudan a ti también.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f35/nino...15/index2.html
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f23/mi-h...prender-30856/

Saludos.

----------


## Coloclom

Mi consejo es que no la frenes, pero sobretodo que no la impulses. Por lo que yo he leído, es una edad demasiado temprana para iniciarla.

Obligala a currárselo. hazle toda la magia que puedas (juego de bajo nivel), y que se quede con la duda. Que se busque la vida, que vea tutoriales en youtube, que practique ella, y cuando esté preparada será ella quien te haga sus juegos.

Corrígela, demuestrale que la magia es algo más que trucos, y eso es lo que no puede encontrar en youtube. Si se interesa por la teoría, ve poco a poco, que se trague lo peor al principio. Así, si luego desiste, no se llevará demasiados secretos y, si sigue, ya tendrá una base sólida, y el entendimiento de la diferencia que hay entre ver magia en un video y comprender magia en un libro.


Aunque mi mayor consejo es que no me hagas caso

----------


## Aminoliquid

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!

Voy a leerlos ahora mismo!!vaya eficacia que hay aqui!!

Gracias de verdad,Saludos!!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!!

Voy a leerlos ahora mismo!!vaya eficacia que hay aqui!!

Gracias de verdad,Saludos!!

----------


## Aminoliquid

Buah!! No se que pasa que se me repiten los mensages cuando los envio...

Coloclom muchas gracias por tu respuesta!
Yo conociendola pienso en dejarla de andar un poco sola,que ella vaya probando,pero no quisiera presionarla porque tengo la cosa de que vaya a ser que la aborrezca.Pero claro,mejor saber la opinión de gente que sabe ya de esto y saber como deveria de empezar a dar ella para su edad los primeros pasitos.La verdad esque como tito suyo que soy,quiero lo mejor para ella y la idea de que aprenda lo que intentan de "explicar"en youtube no me parece apropiada,por lo mal que explican y que solo explican el mecanismo y muchas veces equivocado.Pero por otra parte no quiero quitarle libertad para que no lo vea como una obligación.No se si me explico...

Muchas gracias por tu opinión Coloclom!!

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo opto por la agogé después de mi experiencia anterior. Dale material y que se busque la vida... Mi profano flipaba como un absoluto loco por la magia y cuando, tras dos años de insistencias, accedí a guiarlo un poco (aconsejándole material) se ha convertido en un monstruo cazatrucos. A sus 11 añitos ya es un ser sin ilusión.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------

